# Hawaii Reviews for April 2010



## billhall (Apr 22, 2010)

Hawaii reviews April 2010


----------



## billhall (Apr 22, 2010)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 4/10/10*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:  Donald Barton​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 22, 2010)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island*

*New Review *


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea 
Reviewer:  Tom Henry​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 24, 2010)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 4/3/10*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:  Denise Lew​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 24, 2010)

*Cliffs Club, Kauai, 4/2/10*

*New Review *


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:  Ronald & Dorothy Schwartz​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

